# Too cold for Copperheads?



## SELFBOW (Feb 9, 2016)

Not in my world.....spent some time w my favorite selfbow in one of my favorite places...

Started out w one of the first  arrows Dendy made me and connected w a couple...



Sadly I lost that arrow later on, not sure what happened, it just disappeared...

Anyways kept on til I reached my allowed limit of 6. Cold,Windy, and sunny, just how I like it to chase rabbits.


Missed several rats, always reminding myself to pick a spot...
Finally



Walked up three feet of this critter asleep in the briars. Guess I startled it....I could have, y'all know that..


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 9, 2016)

that looks like a lot of fun. I bet those weed rats or whatever are hard to hit. You need to text Shrek and get his recipe for weedrat stew.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## robert carter (Feb 9, 2016)

Rats are good. Ask anyone that eats at a chinese buffet...RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2016)

Them hares oughta been tucked in tight, in their beds, today. Good stuff Martin.
I'll have the chipped rat on rye with spicy mustard....


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 9, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Rats are good. Ask anyone that eats at a chinese buffet...RC





Barry Duggan said:


> Them hares oughta been tucked in tight, in their beds, today. Good stuff Martin.
> I'll have the chipped rat on rye with spicy mustard....



I aint never et one, but they can't be that much different from squirrels


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 9, 2016)

Martin, I hope you're keeping a record of that crooked bow's kills. I don't know what the record for game kills out of a piece of osage, but that one's gotta be gettin close! Good shootin!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 9, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Them hares oughta been tucked in tight, in their beds, today. Good stuff Martin.
> I'll have the chipped rat on rye with spicy mustard....


Barry they were. Most were real hard to see and that's when its fun, when you see a speck and gotta figure which end is which. I made 4 headshots today which was dang good.




Todd Cook said:


> Martin, I hope you're keeping a record of that crooked bow's kills. I don't know what the record for game kills out of a piece of osage, but that one's gotta be gettin close! Good shootin!



Idk Todd but I was thinking this is year 4 for this bow and she's still a good one. Lots of memories w this one. Been a lot of critters disabled w her for sure.... Did I ever tall ya how much I like Osage?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> Barry they were. Most were real hard to see and that's when its fun, when you see a speck and gotta figure which end is which. I made 4 headshots today which was dang good.



Back when we use to bed rabbits right regular, I would normally see an eye before anything else. But, I was toting a side by side, 20ga., L.C. Smith back then.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 9, 2016)

That's great shooting Martin, congrats on a fun day!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 10, 2016)

Woodstove time for me for sure. That place ought to be good hunting for hawks.


----------



## Poynor (Feb 10, 2016)

Your having fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 10, 2016)

Good deal. I was told by an archery pirate that when rabbit hunting don't look for a rabbit but instead look for a black marble.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 10, 2016)

ngabowhunter said:


> Good deal. I was told by an archery pirate that when rabbit hunting don't look for a rabbit but instead look for a black marble.



Here is one last week I decided to  take a pic of cause he was so difficult to spot...

Center  of the pic in dark spot...


Zoom in a little more, can you see it? You are looking at two white spots. What you see is the mouth(jaws). It was the only thing that gave it away...


Even closer


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 10, 2016)

I probably would have walked past that one.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow!  Cool pics and great shooting!!  Looks like a blast!


----------



## jekilpat (Feb 13, 2016)

Head shooting those "thumpers" must make drawing on a deer look like an elephant!  Good Job - looks fun.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 25, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Rats are good. Ask anyone that eats at a chinese buffet...RC



Does this apply in the same way about cat's hanging around a Mexican restaurant's?  
Ya know the ole saying...You can tell a good Mexican place by the numbers of cats hanging around the back door!


----------

